# Surrogacy



## caroline32 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am going through premature menopause due to cancer and at the moment I am thinking about the options that I have if I want a family in the future.  I am thinking about adoption or egg donation and also the option of surrogacy.  
Does the NHS fund surrogacy or is it a private arrangement?  also do you have to find your own surrogate?    

Thanks for reading.

Caroline


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Caroline,
I too am in surgical menopause, following a hyst due to cancer and I have twins via surrogacy, as far as I'm aware it may be possible to get funding for ivf for srrogacy as each PCT would review your particular situation via an ethics commitee, I'd start with a referal via your GP, if you want to follow surrogacy or ivf with an ed, yes you would have to 'find' your 'own' surrogate if that's the path you'd like to choose, pm me if you've any more questions or just want to offload
Hugs
Sam


----------

